# Daylight Savings Time change



## OrlandoJoe (Sep 26, 2006)

As some of you may already know, Daylight Savings Time will be springing forward early this year and falling back late. The new date to change the clocks will be March 11th at 2AM. I just checked my todo list for "..Christine" which returns on 3/12 @ 8PM. It is currently showing in the TDL as 7PM. Hopefully, as the actual change over gets closer, the software to accomodate the new DST date will correct this or at least cause this to record correctly. "24" is showing at 8PM, not 9. This is on a DTiVo, not sure how the standalones will respond. Kinda wierd to see the guide wrong like that, as if it just has a stack of hours and x hour into the future should be 7PM 3/12 but it is really 8PM.


----------



## gregm (Dec 29, 2002)

I assume that all times are stored in GMT, and converted to local time for display. If it doesn't know the correct conversion for that date, then it will be displayed wrong.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I found this for Saturday. For example McLaughlin Group is on normally at 6:30 and the To Do list shows 7:30 so I went and deleted it from my To Do list and then reset it to record. See, everything is OK in the guide data. It still shows up in my To Do list as 7:30.

I will reboot the Tivo when I go to work and see if that clears it up. Otherwise, I will watch the shows live.


----------



## Gene Plantz (Dec 31, 1999)

my S3 seems to have the right times in the to-do list.


----------



## jonbig (Sep 22, 2003)

This does seem to confirm that DTiVos without the 6.(1,2,3)a patch will still record the shows properly, but will just show them as recorded at the wrong time.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Over in another thread, TiVoJerry reports that this is just a display issue, and programs will record as intended.

Your TiVo will display the time an hour off between midnight GMT (7 PM EST) and 2 AM in your local time zone, but the function won't be affected.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

pdhenry said:


> Over in another thread, TiVoJerry reports that this is just a display issue, and programs will record as intended.
> 
> Your TiVo will display the time an hour off between midnight GMT (7 PM EST) and 2 AM in your local time zone, but the function won't be affected.


Unless you're Series 1, in which case it'll be an hour off for the whole four(?) weeks between now and the old DST date. At least that's what they're saying in that thread.

And I'm still not sure tthat the Manual Recording issue has been adequately explained (I trust them when they say it's not a problem, I just don't understand _why_ it's not a problem).


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Series 1 (DTivo) units will have to get an upgrade so the units will work with the guide data changes. I'm sure the DST patch will be included.



dcheesi said:


> Unless you're Series 1, in which case it'll be an hour off for the whole four(?) weeks between now and the old DST date. At least that's what they're saying in that thread.
> 
> And I'm still not sure tthat the Manual Recording issue has been adequately explained (I trust them when they say it's not a problem, I just don't understand _why_ it's not a problem).


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Oh good so it just looks bad.  

I was taken by surprise when I realized the time change was in March rather than April.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

dcheesi said:


> Unless you're Series 1, in which case it'll be an hour off for the whole four(?) weeks between now and the old DST date. At least that's what they're saying in that thread.
> 
> And I'm still not sure tthat the Manual Recording issue has been adequately explained (I trust them when they say it's not a problem, I just don't understand _why_ it's not a problem).


I read the last two pages of the thread, and it looks to me like there still hasn't been an official statement of what will happen with S1s, just a lot of speculation.

I could probably deal with a display issue, as long as SPs will still work. But if we really have to go through with several weeks of broken behavior every year until the sun burns out (or cable companies stop providing analog cable and/or cable boxes that work with S1s), then I don't think that's really acceptable.

Admittedly, one of my S1s will almost certainly be turned off after the free year is up.. but another still has lifetime service. Heck, I'd probably pay a small one-time fee to fix this. (Though all along, I'd personally pay for lots of features as a one time fee on my Tivos.. I just want to pay lifetime for the 'main' features.)


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

mattack said:


> I read the last two pages of the thread, and it looks to me like there still hasn't been an official statement of what will happen with S1s, just a lot of speculation.
> 
> I could probably deal with a display issue, as long as SPs will still work. But if we really have to go through with several weeks of broken behavior every year until the sun burns out (or cable companies stop providing analog cable and/or cable boxes that work with S1s), then I don't think that's really acceptable.
> 
> Admittedly, one of my S1s will almost certainly be turned off after the free year is up.. but another still has lifetime service. Heck, I'd probably pay a small one-time fee to fix this. (Though all along, I'd personally pay for lots of features as a one time fee on my Tivos.. I just want to pay lifetime for the 'main' features.)


Right; lifetime == lifetime. Although honestly I was happy with the lack of updates up 'til now; no re-installing the networking hacks, nor any new recording-flag "features" to deal with... But this is a pretty serious issue, and while I'd normally give a vendor a break on old hardware models, the "lifetime service" thing sort of implies that there will be at least some attempt to keep things working reasonably...


----------



## helpdeskdan (Jun 28, 2004)

There's an official statement now:
http://customersupport.tivo.com/LaunchContent.aspx?CID=C04F6D88-895E-4334-B87F-427756927143

Oh well, I rarely do manual recordings.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

So if I read that correctly, my manual recordings on my Series 2 will be ok........

Hypothetically speaking, if for some reason someone has a Series 2 that has not yet received the updated software, then you would likely have to update the manual recordings.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

jlb said:


> So if I read that correctly, my manual recordings on my Series 2 will be ok........


My understanding is that if the display time is off a manual recording will be off. As seen in the link there is a period of time Saturday night until 2AM local time Sunday where the display time is off by an hour.

I have manual recordings for The Daily Show but by Monday night manual recordings will be back in sync.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

But if you read it thoroughly the only notation of an issue with manuals is under S1 boxes......My understanding from reading is that the difference is that S1 boxes are based on local time whereas the S2/3 boxes use the GMT.

Again, however, if one didn't have the 8.1a software update it looks like manuals would still be an issue.......as would other recordings I would assume.....


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

OOOOPS.....I think I stand corrected......According to a statement TivoJerry made in this thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=343561

For the S1s, the only issue is with respect to Manual recordings. Though the box will display the incorrect time for 3 weeks, SPs and other regular recordings will record ok. The manuals are the issue.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

on ver. C.....

weird, went to record something tonight and says was a conflict at 6pm..however both shows (all 3 actually) are 7pm

guide data and also the todo list shows correct times

why would the conflict manager not know what time it is?


----------

